# LA Lyft NYE guarantee



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Here's what we're getting in LA. What are the other markets getting?


----------



## ivanuber (Sep 23, 2015)

For SF bay area: $40/hr from 7pm-11pm & $45/hr from 12am-3am


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Chicago:

Average Hourly Guarantees

*Thu. 12/31*
$25/hr from 6pm-11pm
$30/hr from 12am-1am
$35/hr from 1am-3am
$30/hr from 3am-4am

*Fri. 1/1*
$19/hr from 10am-2pm

*Sat. 1/2*
$19/hr from 4pm-3am


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

That seems very strange the Los Angeles rate starts at 1am and for 3 hours. ??


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Dallas:

*Thu. 12/31*
$15/hr from 7am-9am
$20/hr from 7pm-10pm
$20/hr from 11pm-12am
$25/hr from 12am-1am
$30/hr from 1am-3am
$25/hr from 3am-4am

*Fri. 1/1*
$20/hr from 7pm-10pm
$20/hr from 11pm-3am

*Sat. 1/2*
$20/hr from 7pm-10pm
$20/hr from 11pm-3am

*Sun. 1/3*
$15/hr from 10pm-12am


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Tampa 
$25 8p-11P
$30 1A-4A
90% accept for the week
Min 1 trip /hr. 
Min 50 minutes online /hr
Based on gross fares.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Denver:
*12/31*
$20 7-10pm
$24 10-11pm
$28 12-1am
$35 1-3am
$30 3-4am

*1/2*
$24 1-3am

*1/3*
$18 12-2pm
$20 5-7pm

Does anybody know if I can take the guarantee for some hours, but stop doing it when uber is surging hard? Thanks in advance


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

It's not all or none.


----------



## CheesyMike (Oct 25, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Here's what we're getting in LA. What are the other markets getting?


This is what they're giving in the Tampa Bay Area


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

macchiato said:


> Here's what we're getting in LA. What are the other markets getting?


Looks like $18 an hour to drive in the middle of the night for 4 hours.

whoopee


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

CheesyMike said:


> This is what they're giving in the Tampa Bay Area


Nice, i have not see any for JAX, then again Lyft is not that big here.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

sicky said:


> Does anybody know if I can take the guarantee for some hours, but stop doing it when uber is surging hard? Thanks in advance


Lyft's guarantees are always hour-to-hour. You qualify only for those hours that you meet all requirements (at least 1 ride, at least 50 minutes online).


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Apparently I"m out of the loop in Indianapolis, haven't been invited to participate in a guarantee. 
I've also not had the app on since early December...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pretty sure I'll be scanning the Lyft app for a driver to run 15 miles or so around 2-3 a.m. for a ride home with 4 hopefully only slightly intoxicated pax. If the fare is $100. I probably won't care.

Glad some drivers will be out there. 3 or 4 years ago it would have been impossible to get a cab.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure I'll be scanning the Lyft app for a driver to run 15 miles or so around 2-3 a.m. for a ride home with 4 hopefully only slightly intoxicated pax. If the fare is $100. I probably won't care.
> 
> Glad some drivers will be out there. 3 or 4 years ago it would have been impossible to get a cab.


If Uber is surging quite a bit, most drivers will probably turn off the lyft app.

I will see a large prime time zone and then not be given a prime time rate. According to Lyft, this is because my phone does not update prime time in "real time".

Also, Lyft refuses to allow you to see the rate you will get paid to give a ride. with uber it will tell you the surge rate.

For these reasons I will no longer drive Lyft if Uber is surging. I know that I am not alone.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Here is for NJ...guessing this is for North New Jersey as the south and the shore area is a totally different dynamic.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

sicky said:


> If Uber is surging quite a bit, most drivers will probably turn off the lyft app.
> 
> I will see a large prime time zone and then not be given a prime time rate. According to Lyft, this is because my phone does not update prime time in "real time".
> 
> ...


For me it depends. If Uber is surging and there are no fares, then Lyft goes back on. Often when Uber surges, Lyft get's busier and Uber is less busy. I want to keep the wheels moving and not sit around, which drives me crazy.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

sicky said:


> If Uber is surging quite a bit, most drivers will probably turn off the lyft app.
> 
> I will see a large prime time zone and then not be given a prime time rate. According to Lyft, this is because my phone does not update prime time in "real time".
> 
> ...


Your Not Alone!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KekeLo said:


> Your Not Alone!


Drivers are like churches. One on every corner.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

I mean he's not alone when it comes to Lyft, and the Primetime game.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Here are Seattle's guarantees

Average Hourly Guarantees

*Thu. 12/31*
$20/hr from 8pm-9pm
$25/hr from 9pm-1am
$50/hr from 1am-3am


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> I mean she's not alone when it comes to Lyft, and the Primetime game.


I'm a guy bro-sicky is clearly a man's name


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

sicky said:


> I'm a guy bro-sicky is clearly a man's name


Sorry, and I'm not a bro. Happy New Year Sicky man, and make big money tonite


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> Sorry, and I'm not a bro. Happy New Year Sicky man, and make big money tonite


Ha-I did it right back to you.

Thanks KekeLo, happy new year and make some moolah!


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Does the guarantee get reflected in the driver summary? I know there were some specified time ranges in which I was online the whole time, but didn't reach the guaranteed amount. Aren't they supposed to pay the difference? How come I don't see anything? What gives?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Does the guarantee get reflected in the driver summary? I know there were some specified time ranges in which I was online the whole time, but didn't reach the guaranteed amount. Aren't they supposed to pay the difference? How come I don't see anything? What gives?


Lyft, is with the BS, and that PM is a joke. Did you get your summary for yesterday?


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

I did. You didn't see the guarantee either? Between the lack of tips yesterday (even worse than usual) and Lyft not coming through with the guarantee, I'm pretty close to my last straw. Definitely quitting if they don't honor the guarantees by the weekly summary. This is not worth it even as a supplementary income during supposed "peak times."


----------



## Altrene (Jan 1, 2016)

AshyLarry81 said:


> I did. You didn't see the guarantee either? Between the lack of tips yesterday (even worse than usual) and Lyft not coming through with the guarantee, I'm pretty close to my last straw. Definitely quitting if they don't honor the guarantees by the weekly summary. This is not worth it even as a supplementary income during supposed "peak times."


You won't see the guarantees until your weekly summary comes out on Tuesday.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

there was no reason to do lyft's 30/hr guarantee when I was making three times that rate on uber after midnight!


----------

